# 618                                                      Turnips selling  for 618 bells ! ( closed )



## Sara?

Hiii, ill be letting 3 people at a time to sell turnips, buy candy, shop and/or explore, the only thing i ask is please be less than 10 minutes in the island to get to everyone .

Tips are absolutely *not required *but super *appreciated* in forms of NMT, seasonable objects ( please no halloween stuff ) by seasonal objects i mean Maple- leaf series, frozen series, snowflake series, seasonal materials or stone. Thank you in advance  .


Also *kicks* here with;
- Kiddie sneakers
-ballet sippers (red)
-Shiny bow platform shoes (red)
-Kiddie socks ( yellow with purple stripes )
-Spider-web tights
-Garter socks ( red)
-Sacoche bag ( pink )
-Impish wings ( orange and green )
-Studded bag back ( white )
- Faux-fur bag ( pink )
-Dry bag ( blue )
-Crossbody boston Bag ( blue )

Tell me you in game name and islands and ill be letting three at a time .


PS: island still heavily under constructions don't judge too hard hahah but  if you have ideas share them with me i always love to hear your ideas . Also i have fossils in museum, please please do not take them


----------



## Tutle

Can I make a few trips?


----------



## Sara?

Tutle said:


> Can I make a few trips?



Sure thing .  I have  allowed permission for you to see the dodo code, come when you are ready


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

May I make a trip? 

In-Game Name: Kiyomi
Island Name: Yumenosaki


----------



## Sara?

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> May I make a trip?
> 
> In-Game Name: Kiyomi
> Island Name: Yumenosaki



stay tuned i have two people over but ill send code shortly


----------



## Oldtimer

May I visit to sell to sell?

Thanks, 
Lora from Paraíso


----------



## Sara?

Oldtimer said:


> May I visit to sell to sell?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lora from Paraíso



Your dodo code has been sent ☀


----------



## Fye

Can I come over to sell? 
Doe from Nara


----------



## Sara?

DoeReMi said:


> Can I come over to sell?
> Doe from Nara



 you can now see dodo code  ☀


----------



## Koholint

Is this still open? 
Catarina from koholint


----------



## Sara?

Koholint said:


> Is this still open?
> Catarina from koholint



you can now see dodo code


----------



## Koholint

Sara? said:


> you can now see dodo code



Awesome! Tysm!  I’ll be there soon, got some NMT too ^^


----------



## Megaroni

If you're still on, may I visit please?


----------



## Sara?

megantron said:


> If you're still on, may I visit please?



You can now see the code :·3


----------



## Megaroni

Sara? said:


> You can now see the code :·3


So sorry, I have a couple trades I'm doing then I'll be on my way if that's ok


----------



## Sara?

megantron said:


> So sorry, I have a couple trades I'm doing then I'll be on my way if that's ok



Okie

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020



Sara? said:


> Okie



There was an error dodo changed, it is rested 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020



Sara? said:


> Okie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> There was an error dodo changed, it is rested



Sorry i had to go


----------



## Megaroni

Sara? said:


> Okie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> There was an error dodo changed, it is rested
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i had to go


That's ok! Thanks for offering


----------

